# LOOKING FOR A CHESSY STUD



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

I have a four year old Chessey that should be coming into season towards the end of July and I'm looking to breed her, She has Cert hips and eyes and this will be her second litter, she is a pure bred and a great hunter. Pedigrees are availiable upon request.Anyone with a good stud that has good temperment,hips and eyes cert and papers, please contact me at 801-651-6071 asap!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: LOOKING FOR A STUD*

from the title of this thread, I thought you were one of those funny guys. :mrgreen:


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

I ASSUMED IT WAS A HUNTING DOG POST MY MISTAKE!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Get a hold of Ralph Parrish in Ogden. He has a nice Chessie male that is very good looking (and I am not a chessie guy). He ran a few Masters this year and should complete his Master Hunter Title next spring. I don't have his email or phone handy but, if you can't find his number email me and I will get it to you. Thanks, Travis [email protected]


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

What about Loke from here, he probably knows someone.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive got a chessie that needs to get laid. No certs, hunt tests or any of that fruity stuff, but hes a good bird getter!!! :lol:


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

I APPRECIATE THE OFFER BUT I'M TRYING TO MAINTAIN HER LINE SHE CERT HIPS AND EYES, ISCREWED UP WHEN SHE WAS YOUNG AND HADN'T WORKED HER IN FIELD TESTS BUT I MAY WITH ONE OF THIS LITTER.BUT THANKS AGAIN !


----------

